# الرجاء الافاده فى طريقه صناعه برسيل جيل



## matrix2022 (13 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخوتى فى الله بارك الله فيكم وفى علمكم كنت اود من حضراتكم وكل من لديه معرفه وخبرة وفى طريقه تصنيع وتركيب برسيل جيل للملابس وجزاكم الله خيراا 
*


----------



## Teknovalley (15 مايو 2012)

أخي الكريم لي موضوع بهذا الخصوص و هذا هو الرابط بتاعه ... أرجو ان يكون مفيد لك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/328625-منظف-الملابس-السائل


----------



## matrix2022 (4 يناير 2014)

شكرا اخى الكريم فأنا لم اسجل منذ فترة طويلة لظروف خاصة ولك جزيل الشكر على مرورك الكريم


----------



## xspeeder (8 يناير 2014)

نرجو يا باشا وضع تركيبة اخري لأن لاتنظف تنظيفا قويا و مش هي دي التركيبة الصحيحة


----------



## dulcemohamed (9 يناير 2014)

xspeeder قال:


> نرجو يا باشا وضع تركيبة اخري لأن لاتنظف تنظيفا قويا و مش هي دي التركيبة الصحيحة


التركيبه كويسة جدا بس ممكن نعمل فيها تعديل بسيط نزود قوة التنظيف فيها .
قلل نسبة التكسابون المذكورة الى 12%
زود 0.1 % اديتا EDTA_2Na
استبدل ملح جوز الهند ب لابسا LABSA ومعاك من 6% ل 9% .
هتلاقى التركيبة ظبطت معاك .زى الفل
صحيح نسيت اقول دى تركيبة منظف ملابس Laundry Detergent مش برسيل جل


----------



## mido_lordship (9 يناير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> التركيبه كويسة جدا بس ممكن نعمل فيها تعديل بسيط نزود قوة التنظيف فيها .
> قلل نسبة التكسابون المذكورة الى 12%
> زود 0.1 % اديتا EDTA_2Na
> استبدل ملح جوز الهند ب لابسا LABSA ومعاك من 6% ل 9% .
> ...



طب ياباشا ياريت توضيح ف النقطة الاخيرة دي (الفرق)
التركيبة اللي ذكرها الاخ الفاضل جزاه الله خيرا جرببتها من فترة كبيرة وكانت نتيجة معقولة 
ودي تركيبة انا جربتها مع غسالات توب لود وجابت نتيجة جيدة حتي مع اتساخ عالي وهي تركيبة اقتصادية

sulfoinc acid 3.2%
NaOH pH11
Sodium laureth sulphate 11.8%
ethoxilated synthetic alcohol 7 EO 3.4%
STS 1%
Sodium Carbonate 0.6%
NaCl , عطور , لون , مادة حافظة 
وكمل مياه ل 100%


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 فبراير 2014)

سلوكياتنا فى الغسيل تدفعنا الى الحكم الخاطئ على جودة المنظف - اذكركم بأمهاتنا وجداتنا وطريقة غسيلهم 1- ازالة البقع 2- النقع -3- الغسيل - 4- الشطف واضافة المحسنات وهذا ما اشترطه بنفسى فى حالة وجود مشاكل فى اى وحدة غسيل وهذا يعنى يجب فرز المنسوجات وازالة البقع منها - ثم النقع فى منظف خاص بالنقع ثم الغسيل بمنف غسيل ثم الشطف والمحسنات- لو تمت هذه الخطوات سواء فى المنزل او فى المؤسسات الكبرى 
(المغاسل) لن نجد فروقات كبيره بين منظف قياسى واخر- وبالتالى لايوجد منظف سحرى يستطيع التغلب على كل المشاكل بمجرد تعبئة الغساله وبعض المنظفات والغساله تقوم بالباقى - هذا استسهال فى غير محله


----------



## mido_lordship (1 مارس 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> سلوكياتنا فى الغسيل تدفعنا الى الحكم الخاطئ على جودة المنظف - اذكركم بأمهاتنا وجداتنا وطريقة غسيلهم 1- ازالة البقع 2- النقع -3- الغسيل - 4- الشطف واضافة المحسنات وهذا ما اشترطه بنفسى فى حالة وجود مشاكل فى اى وحدة غسيل وهذا يعنى يجب فرز المنسوجات وازالة البقع منها - ثم النقع فى منظف خاص بالنقع ثم الغسيل بمنف غسيل ثم الشطف والمحسنات- لو تمت هذه الخطوات سواء فى المنزل او فى المؤسسات الكبرى
> (المغاسل) لن نجد فروقات كبيره بين منظف قياسى واخر- وبالتالى لايوجد منظف سحرى يستطيع التغلب على كل المشاكل بمجرد تعبئة الغساله وبعض المنظفات والغساله تقوم بالباقى - هذا استسهال فى غير محله


نظريا كلام صحيح بس هنتولي معاه حملة كبيرة لتوعية كم مليون ست بيت مصرية اكيد مش بتنفذ اي حاجة من الكلام ده . احنا بنتكلم عن السوق المصري اللي ست البيت اساسا مش بتقرا تعليمات الاستخدام للمنتج او حتي للغسالة اللي عندها وشكرا علي المعلومات القيمة عاليه :31:


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 مارس 2014)

سلوكيات الجدات والامهات فى طريقة الغسيل لم يكن كلام نظرى بل واقع عملى لمسناه, وظهور الغسالات لايلغى اساسيات التنظيف ولكن لاستعواض المجهود العضلى ليس الا وبجانب الحملات الشرسه لتسويق المنظفات التى تطالعنا يتم التنويه على الاسلوب السليم للغسيل بدلا من تحميل الوصفات - القياسيه - الوزر.هذا هو ما قصدت اليه


----------



## خالداغا (10 فبراير 2015)

ماهو sts
ارجو الرد


----------



## خالداغا (10 فبراير 2015)

mido_lordship قال:


> طب ياباشا ياريت توضيح ف النقطة الاخيرة دي (الفرق)
> التركيبة اللي ذكرها الاخ الفاضل جزاه الله خيرا جرببتها من فترة كبيرة وكانت نتيجة معقولة
> ودي تركيبة انا جربتها مع غسالات توب لود وجابت نتيجة جيدة حتي مع اتساخ عالي وهي تركيبة اقتصادية
> 
> ...



ماهو ال sts , ethoxilated synthetic alcohol 7 EO

الاسم الشائع لها


----------

